
Microsoft Office 2016 - polskibus
https://products.office.com/en-us/home
======
Someone1234
I read the page and the linked "What's New" page, and still cannot tell you
what, if anything, they added. Bing integration?

Random aside: So I know this subscription software business model is extremely
popular. Microsoft currently still sell Office as boxed software. But what
happens when they stop?

When everyone pays e.g. $10/month just to keep using the software, what is
Microsoft's financial motivation for improving it? I ask the same thing about
Adobe/Creative Cloud.

The subscription system can make sense for customers when a market has
legitimate competition. But with MS Office and Photoshop, they're by far the
largest shareholder of the market, so they could effectively stop developing
the software (beyond trivial updates and bug fixes) and there isn't a darn
thing anyone could do about it (i.e. you cannot stop paying, since it is a
professional tool with no viable alternative).

~~~
viraptor
No motivation. That's what happened with the IE, isn't it? Now I can only hope
that's true and MS getting lazy with innovation/changes will cause real
competitors to appear in a year or two.

Then again, there's a big difference between office and Photoshop. Office is
in a way complete now - they can work on making it nicer forever, but as far
as the basic package people know goes (excel, word, pp), is there really
anything new everybody expected?

------
erickhill
At least this suite is dated slightly into the future, for just a tad extra
shelf longevity. I would have thought Office would eventually follow the
footsteps of Windows, though, and drop the dates by now.

~~~
noblethrasher
> I would have thought Office would eventually follow the footsteps of
> Windows, though, and drop the dates by now.

Or we could just call it Office '68 since we're finally getting real-time
collaboration features[1].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mother_of_All_Demos](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mother_of_All_Demos)

------
mark_l_watson
Nice. I pay $100/year for the famiy edition of Office 365, mainly so my wife
and I each get 1 gig on OneDrive. I am updating the Office apps to the 2016
version right now.

I like subscription models when it seems like a good deal. Office 365 seems
like a good deal to me!

------
hchenji
Anyone know if the font rendering issue was fixed? The email reading pane in
Outlook (on Windows) didn't do any subpixel smoothing, and so the fonts looked
fugly as a result. Hopefully they fixed it.

Office for Mac 2016 doesn't seem to have this issue though.

